# Got a couple of 2011's in, Here is 1!



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

We got a shipment of 2011's in, all were 2500 Crew Cabs, 6.0 6 speed auto's. They have a 4800lb Front GVWR and are definitely sharp trucks. I didn't get pictures of the others but I got this one since we are still waiting on the plates for it.

If you want any specific pictures, let me know and I'll snap them. I still have yet to drive one but will try to get into this one and take it for a spin.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice trucks but i thing the Front GVWR is 5600 not 4800


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just going by the VIN Tag on the door jam. These don't have the plow package so maybe thats why?

I'll snap a pic of the tag.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Yup, as far as i know, you need the plow prep to get the higher front axle rating.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Why do they put such fugly rims on the new trucks!?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice.

And no plow prep gives you the 4800lb front end.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I thought the new ones had a 6.2 in them?


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

WIPensFan;1065173 said:


> Why do they put such fugly rims on the new trucks!?


Couldn't agree more, what a terrible job with the standard rims I ordered my GMC 2011 2500HD with the 18" option looks much better....


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I actually don't mind the standard steel rims. I'll get some more pictures today, this truck is a really nice color too.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Rims aren't bad, its the lug caps that I can't stand...


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

RCsLawncare;1065939 said:


> Rims aren't bad, its the lug caps that I can't stand...


I agree.... very cheap looking.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually like these wheels better than the new 4 spoke wheels I've seen on the higher trim levels. 3 and 4 spoke wheels were never cool, even in the 90's.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Snapped a couple more pictures. They ended up leaving before I was able to take one home. But I do have another one waiting on plates I can hopefully grab for a night soon.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

WIPensFan;1065173 said:


> Why do they put such fugly rims on the new trucks!?





> Couldn't agree more, what a terrible job with the standard rims I ordered my GMC 2011 2500HD with the 18" option looks much better....


There's your answer.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry for taking so long but I finally was able to take one of these beauty's home for the night. 

It was a White Crew Cab short bed, 6.0, 6 speed, 4x4. Had the basic power options with cloth interior- no Z71 package or anything.

The engine and transmission combo in these trucks is Awesome! Probably my favorite tranny of all the 3/4 tons. The gearing is spaced very well and the 6.0 definitely has the torque to lug around town at low RPM's. When you get on it, it definitely feels like the HEMI/Ford 6.2 that needs to wind up to really get the power going. Compared to the new 6.2 Ford I drove, this tranny never hunts for a gear- it knows which to jump to the moment you step on the throttle whether it be 1/4, 1/2, WOT it just shifts and goes.

As before the interior is simple, comfortable, and definitely sharp looking. I'd say its defintely nicer than the Fords interior- the buttons/knobs are all higher quality feeling plastic in comparison. I'd say it is behind the new Dodge's though (but we are comparing a 100% newly designed truck in 2010 compared to basically carry over models-maybe a mute point). 

Ride- Definitely worse than the previous models. You can tell the new frame is much stiffer and they must've made the rear springs stiffer as well. Compared to the Ford (it was a Crew cab F250 6.2 gas), this was much more stiff, and you could feel every bump in the road whereas the Ford soaked them up and really only hit hard on the big ones. My wife even commented to me that it felt a lot more "jittery" over smaller bumps in the road and was a much harder ride then the Ford (and my Dodge). 

I was really disappointed in that since the previous models road very well. Don't get me wrong, this is not a ride like the early Superduty's or Dodge's from 94-01, it still rides very nicely- but it just doesn't soak up the bumps like the 07-10's did (and previous model years for the fact).

Granted this unit had 3 miles on it when I left my lot, and I returned it with over 70 miles- but the Ford had the same mileage as well and rode much nicer. Maybe with some break in miles it will soften up a bit. 

All in all its an awesome truck- personally if I were to buy a brand new one I'd go with the discounts and get the 2010 then change the front end over to the 2011 grill and bumper.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Hmm...makes me opposite. I think the 07-10 ride somewhat rougher...I will note that the 3 i drove were all z71 equipped...


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice ....I am waiting for my 2011 3500HD 6.6 duramax... a couple more weeks, Chevy trucks rock ! cheers


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Make sure if your buying a 2500 HD you talk the dealer into swapping on a set of REAL mirrors. I cant stand that they put those little car mirrors on the HD's. I got my dealer to put the $500 tow mirrors on mine before I took it home. No charge.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm willing to bet the Duramax and Z71's will ride better. A lot of it was the rear springs, seemed very stiff compared to the other one's I've driven. 

Maybe I'll jump in one after it racks up a few miles and see if it settle's in.


----------

